# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Any tips would be helpful

## tweetie

Hi i am new here and need some help

I am scared of going out and when i do get out it feels like invisible wall and my feet won't move. I get scared crossing roads and also now slopes. If i am with someone I am OK but when on my own gets scared and have to take a cab.  I also use a walking stick for extra strength.

I have a interview coming up and i am really worried about it, about the getting there and back and also using a walking stick as will look bad in the interview  I don't know what to do.

I can't get a appointment at the doctors in time so any tips would really help

----------


## Cuchculan

I would question how you managed to get the interview if going out is so hard for you? If you managed to do that much, you can manage the interview as well. One is simply an extension of the other. What would I do? I would place something in my pocket. Something only I knew I had. That would become my main focus when things got bad. How heavy it was. What it felt like in my hand. The shape of it. Is a bit like a safety blanket in a sense. You put your mind on the object when you have to. You can have more than one. Simple trick to take the mind off of ourselves and our surroundings. Could be just a coin. I have a small spinning top I carry. I kid you not. Made out of wood. When you are outside the house you are taken in everything around you. Seeing danger in everything. False danger. Just how the mind picks things up. Then it reacts. To protect you. Thus making you feel as bad as you feel. So we try and stop these danger signals been sent to the mind. By focusing on something else. The fact you have a job interview shows you have what it takes to go forward. Now you have to find that one thing that works for you to stop you seeing danger outside of the house. It can be done. Used to stay in the house all the time myself. For over 10 years. An agoraphobic who wanted to get out of the house. Got fed up in the house. So never stop trying. Push when you have to. Challenge yourself. The end result is well worth the effort.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I've struggled with agoraphobia before, I know how debilitating it can be. Everyone seems to experience anxiety differently, but for me, the more I isolate myself the more difficult it seems to be to interact and socialize. In other words, if I don't use it I lose it. If I lock myself in my apartment for a month and don't speak to anyone or have any human interaction for an entire month (which I've done before) then it's very, very difficult for me to interact and socialize on any level after that. For me, I constantly have to push myself. I constantly have to try to interact and socialize...if I don't, then I seem to regress, I get more and more withdrawn until I just shut the whole world out. You might be able to make some progress if you try to push yourself, just a little bit every day. You don't have to make huge strides forward, just maybe make yourself get out of your comfort zone a little bit each day.

A really awesome tip for interviews for me was practicing in the mirror. Or practicing with a friend or family member. I realize this sounds silly but it really, seriously does work. I was so much more calm and prepared after I had practiced for interviews. Also, think of the questions they're going to ask beforehand. There are tons of websites out there to help you prepare for an interview, but a few questions you might think about**:

~ Tell me about yourself (keep this related to work)
~ What are your greatest strengths?
~ What are your greatest weaknesses?
~ Tell me about a difficult situation you overcame at your last job?
~ Why should I hire you?

Try to make eye contact. Stay positive. Keep your answers short and concise and to the point. Be enthusiastic, energetic about the position.

You don't have to absolutely nail the interview, you don't have to hit a home run, but if you keep these things in mind imo you'll do really well.

----------


## L

I like what others have posted, it is good. Well done on getting the interview. I HATE them so frecking much. No one likes them. Could you practice the route before the day of the interview. I used to map out my route to places via images on google maps. Could you get someone to go with you maybe?

The fact that you are asking for assistance is really positive hun - well done xx

----------

